# Picking dynamic problem...



## Brett89 (Feb 9, 2007)

When I play some rendom fast picking thing, you know when you pick on not many times, like in death metal... so, I can't play it clean, I mean sometimes I pick harder, sometimes softer, sometimes my picking halts for a second (mainly when I go to another string)... so what sould I practic? Play scales in 16 and 32 rhytm?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 9, 2007)

Practice slowly, and concentrate on evenness and control. Speed will follow after that. Don't try and force your hands to do something they don't want to do yet. I know how frustrating it is, but you really do have to be patient...developing good technique takes a lot of hard work and disciplined practice.


----------



## wretchedspawn (Feb 15, 2007)

You should also play with a light touch on the strings and as little as possible tension in your wrist. When you are pressing hard your fingers tense up and they wont move as freely and you can mess up your tendons. A buddy of mine played really hard all the time and then couldnt play for a couple months because of the pain.


----------



## Durero (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd be very careful about your grip on the pick. It could be too tight and that would make it very hard to control. Make sure your grip is a bit loose, and that you're just picking with the very tip of the pick so it glides over the strings without getting stuck.


----------



## Brett89 (Mar 11, 2007)

I try to practice fast picking. Is this a good way to develop my playing?

I play scales up and down on the neck in one position, and first I pluck every note 2 times, then 4, then 16? I tried it and even at 75bpm it's still not perfect   

The problem is, I think that I've never cared about this before, and you know, I thought that fast picking is an easy stuff... well I see it's not 

Well I think my grip on the pick is my problem, I do something wrong there, sometimes I miss the string or pluck it in a bad angle or I don't know...


----------



## Durero (Mar 11, 2007)

Is your picking hand floating in the air when you pick? It is very hard to pick fast this way.

I'd recommend leaning on your thumb muscle to anchor your hand and isolate your wrist movement from your elbow movement. Many players lean on their pinky finger when picking but I'd recommend not doing this, especially for alternate-picking.


----------



## Brett89 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, my hand is floating in the air when a play, sometimes I rest it on the strings...

Sorry but I don't undestand it clearly.

How do you mean that "leaning on your thumb muscle" ? Where sould I put my hand, what sould I do with my thumb?


----------



## Durero (Mar 11, 2007)

It's hard to explain without pictures, but for example, if I'm picking on the 1st string, then I lean my hand on the 2nd, 3rd & 4th strings. I'm touching those strings with the big 'thumb muscle' part of my palm, so my palm is leaning towards the thumb-side so I can be very close to the string I'm picking (1st) without touching it.


----------



## Brett89 (Mar 11, 2007)

Durero said:


> It's hard to explain without pictures, but for example, if I'm picking on the 1st string, then I lean my hand on the 2nd, 3rd & 4th strings. I'm touching those strings with the big 'thumb muscle' part of my palm, so my palm is leaning towards the thumb-side so I can be very close to the string I'm picking (1st) without touching it.



Thank you! New I understand it!


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 11, 2007)

There's a speed-picking lesson from Trey Azagthoth himself. I tabbed this out in Guitar Pro along with the text if it matters, might save you from killing your eyes trying to read those scans.

Make sure that when you change strings in riffs like these that you use strict alternate picking and don't cheat by using one pickstroke to sound two notes on adjacent strings. In other words, if the last note on a string is played with a downstroke, make sure that the first note on the next string is played with an upstroke, and vice versa. When you get better at speed-picking you can start to break that rule a little bit, especially in lead/solo playing, but with fast aggressive riffs, strict alternate picking is the best option and one you should master. Good luck!


----------



## Brett89 (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's some pictures... do I do something wrong?


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 11, 2007)

It looks good to me. You can curl your middle, ring and pinky in more to help reduce pressure on your forearm.

Just keep playing. You'll get where you want to be eventually.


----------



## Max Dread (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi 

Resurrection ahoy!

Many thanks to DDDorian for posting the link to the Trey article. Very helpful stuff. 

DDDorian - You mentioned that you had done a GP file tabbing the lesson.... Just wondered if you still have that and if so whether you would be able to post it up? Or PM me if you would rather email.

Would really appreciate it if you don't mind sharing.

Cheers

Max


----------



## stuglue (Aug 16, 2011)

Best advice I can offer is to use a metronome, count out loud 8th notes and play 16th notes all alternate, you'll find that picking hand locks in with your voice, this works by syncing up instantly as you try to keep in time and even.


----------



## Scottie!666 (Dec 1, 2020)

DDDorian said:


> There's a speed-picking lesson from Trey Azagthoth himself. I tabbed this out in Guitar Pro along with the text if it matters, might save you from killing your eyes trying to read those scans.
> 
> Make sure that when you change strings in riffs like these that you use strict alternate picking and don't cheat by using one pickstroke to sound two notes on adjacent strings. In other words, if the last note on a string is played with a downstroke, make sure that the first note on the next string is played with an upstroke, and vice versa. When you get better at speed-picking you can start to break that rule a little bit, especially in lead/solo playing, but with fast aggressive riffs, strict alternate picking is the best option and one you should master. Good luck!


It's all blurry and impossible to read, I'd love to read this I'm a huge fan, do you know what magazine this was originally from? Year and month? Thank you.


----------



## Scottie!666 (Dec 1, 2020)

Max Dread said:


> Hi
> 
> Resurrection ahoy!
> 
> ...


I'd love to see this too.


----------

